# Do I need to add k meta?



## Redskins (Jan 27, 2013)

I was wondering if I need to add kmeta to my grand cru pinot Grigio kit that I will be bottling soon. It's cleared up nicely so I plan to filter and bottle this week. I have been reading about adding kmeta but isn't one of the packets from the kit that you add during clearing/stabilizing step kmeta? It said sulphate on the package. Do I still need to add more ? Thanks!


----------



## novalou (Jan 27, 2013)

Redskins said:


> I was wondering if I need to add kmeta to my grand cru pinot Grigio kit that I will be bottling soon. It's cleared up nicely so I plan to filter and bottle this week. I have been reading about adding kmeta but isn't one of the packets from the kit that you add during clearing/stabilizing step kmeta? It said sulphate on the package. Do I still need to add more ? Thanks!



Kmeta is sulfite/sulfate. If you bottle it with the kit time frame, no need to add more. If you elect to bulk age for a few months it would be a good idea to dose at bottling.


----------



## Redskins (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## jenniferjohansoon (Jan 30, 2013)

What was the procedure on making this kit. It is very difficult to figure out what is wrong we we don't know what was done. Sorry but to give a good answer we do need some facts.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 30, 2013)

Jennifer - there is nothing wrong with this wine. The maker simply asked about adding k-meta since she thought it was in the kit- which it was. nIn this case we don't need a lot of information.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree no more needed unless you are aging it for a while.

If so - I would add 1/8 tsp to 6 gallons and bottle in about 2-3 months - give the k-meta time to dissipate some..


----------



## wineforfun (May 7, 2013)

Looks like Jennifer met Anastasia and became one.


----------

